# Avoiding Sugar



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Try avoid anything with sugar for a day or two and see if u notice a difference, even sugar or honey mixed in tea should be avoided! All processed sugars in food and drinks too.

Report back and tell me how u felt


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

You might want to make that ~2 weeks or so before the report back.

Otherwise this thread is going to get real depressin' real fast.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this really helping, I've tryed it several times but I always end up eating to less food in general. So after a while of dizzy days I just go back to my old eating regime.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn I love sugar. Haven't had any in the house this past while though so I haven't been drinking tea or herb teas. Been having my oatmeal with just a little handfull of raisins. I can't say there is much of a difference but then I haven't been religious about avoiding sugar. I had been thinking about giving this a go for a while but I have half a jaw full of sweet teeth...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't avoid natural sugars, just refined ones.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Sugar is fine and low-carb diets are just herp derpery.


----------



## Balaka (Nov 4, 2011)

I am also in favor of sugar if available in natural form and fruits like beets are the best source of natural one . Cane is also natural one . what do you say about it ?


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*for*

For ten years I avoided sugar like the plaque.

Recently I started using it in smaller amts.

Super recently started feeling okay about eating brown sugar frequently by the spoonfull.... while browsing on my smartphone.

It took about a week of that and then I literally started feeling like death each time I ate too much.. ( like 5-10 scoops).

Screw it!!

Maybe like, raw crystallized sugar cane would be better, Idk.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

When i'm passing a really depressing and challenging period, i can't help eating sweets.

But now i've been sugar free for like 2 months. Before that i've had 3 months of sugar orgy, preceded by another 3 months of sugar free. 

I use artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I've done it before for like 6 months. The sugar cravings never went away and they were really bad at times, but I felt like I had a lot more energy to do things. I think I gained some weight(maybe a couple kilos) because I started to eat more food as I became more active.


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

So those of u who have tried it, did it help with your social phobia or anxiety? im not saying avoid natural sugars though like fruit etc..even certain savoury items like bbq, tomato sauce can have drastic amount of sugar so check ingredients before u think something is sugar free


----------



## lynnwelch924 (Nov 2, 2011)

The one thing I do know for sure, is the effect sugar has on all kids and not just those with recognised child anxiety related disorders. Any child sugared up, is going to be anxious.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I can guarentee you that you can't go days, weeks or months without sugar. And if you think you did, you really didn't. Sugar is in EVERYTHING. It's not something to be avoided, you just have to keep track of how much you eat. Someone can't go days without sugar, you would have to eat nothing at all to do that.


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

pancake111 said:


> I can guarentee you that you can't go days, weeks or months without sugar. And if you think you did, you really didn't. Sugar is in EVERYTHING. It's not something to be avoided, you just have to keep track of how much you eat. Someone can't go days without sugar, you would have to eat nothing at all to do that.


ever heard of ketogenic diet?


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> When i'm passing a really depressing and challenging period, i can't help eating sweets.
> 
> But now i've been sugar free for like 2 months. Before that i've had 3 months of sugar orgy, preceded by another 3 months of sugar free.
> 
> I use artificial sweeteners.


I would avoid aspartame, as it could potentially cause a whole host of other problems.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

sugar is disgusting in any form and in everyway. im sure it be must anxiety related . its so hard to avoid though! :/ anyone had any good results from limiting it yet?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe if I learn to cook from scratch I can try this. And if I can find a brand of soy milk with no sugar, that would be great.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

philosophy said:


> I would avoid aspartame, as it could potentially cause a whole host of other problems.


:lol no.

It's even safer than sugar, which is pretty remarkable considering sugar is pretty damn safe to begin with unless you eat far too much of it on a daily basis and have a predisposition for diabetes, or you actually have diabetes and don't manage it properly.

In fact, a sane dose of aspartame is probably less dangerous than a tomato. It's obvious to anyone with a basic understanding of biochemistry...


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> :lol no.
> 
> It's even safer than sugar, which is pretty remarkable considering sugar is pretty damn safe to begin with unless you eat far too much of it on a daily basis and have a predisposition for diabetes, or you actually have diabetes and don't manage it properly.
> 
> In fact, a sane dose of aspartame is probably less dangerous than a tomato. It's obvious to anyone with a basic understanding of biochemistry...


I wouldn't be so sure about that, mate.



> Donald Rumsfeld became the chief executive officer of worldwide pharmaceutical giant G.D. Searle & Company (later bought out by Monsanto) in 1977, 12 years after aspartame was discovered.
> 
> In 1981, after over 15 years of continual FDA disapproval of aspartame, Rumsfeld stated in a Searle sales meeting that he would use "political rather than scientific means" to finally get the FDA to approve the sweetener.
> 
> ...


http://organichealthadviser.com/archives/aspartame-dangers


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

Aspartame is safe.

*Aspartame: a safety evaluation based on current use levels, regulations, and toxicological and epidemiological studies*
The studies provide no evidence to support an association between aspartame and cancer in any tissue. The weight of existing evidence is that aspartame is safe at current levels of consumption as a nonnutritive sweetener.

*[Controversies with aspartame]*
Based on detailed analysis of published studies on safety of aspartame, it should not be restricted, but used in recommended amounts.

*Physiological mechanisms mediating aspartame-induced satiety*
However, gastric emptying rates, plasma CCK, GIP, insulin, and glucose concentrations were unaffected.

*Aspartame: review of safety*
it is clear that aspartame is safe, and there are no unresolved questions regarding its safety under conditions of intended use.

*Aspartame: scientific evaluation in the postmarketing period*
Thus, the weight of scientific evidence confirms that, even in amounts many times what people typically consume, aspartame is safe for its intended uses as a sweetener and flavor enhancer.

*In vivo cytogenetic studies on blends of aspartame and acesulfame-K*
Statistical analysis of the results show that aspartame in combination with acesulfame-K is not significantly genotoxic.

*Neuropsychological and biochemical Investigations in heterozygotes for phenylketonuria during ingestion of high dose aspartame (a sweetener containing phenylalanine)*
This study reaffirms the safety of aspartame in PKUH and refutes the speculation that aspartame affects cognitive performance, EEGs, and urinary organic acids.

*Acceptable daily intake vs actual intake: the aspartame example*
APM consumption in all age groups and selected subpopulations, even at the 90th percentile, is approximately 2-10 mg/kg/day and is thus well below the ADI.

*Safety of long-term large doses of aspartame*
These results further document the safety of the long-term consumption of aspartame at doses equivalent to the amount of aspartame in approximately 10 L of beverage per day.

*Clinical safety of aspartame*
To date, no definite symptom complex has been connected with aspartame, and it is considered safe for use in all populations, including diabetics, phenylketonuric heterozygotes and pregnant women.

*Aspartame metabolism in normal adults, phenylketonuric heterozygotes, and diabetic subjects*
hese studies clearly demonstrate the safety of this high-intensity sweetener for use by humans.

*Aspartame. Review of safety issues. Council on Scientific Affairs*
Available evidence suggests that consumption of aspartame by normal humans is safe and is not associated with serious adverse health effects.

*Aspartame use by persons with diabetes*
We conclude that use of aspartame as a low-calorie sweetener does not adversely affect glycemic control of persons with diabetes.


----------



## Michealwolf (Nov 22, 2011)

I think we dont need to avoid natural sugar like the sugar in fresh fruits .It's not gona worse your health at but i think it's good for our body .


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

we just need to avoid refined sugar


----------



## PurposeAndGoal (Nov 22, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Sugar is fine and low-carb diets are just herp derpery.


Says you. Science on the other hand begs to differ.

http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/search?q=science&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

It seems to interact differently based on the individual. I got crazy heart palpitations when i used to drink sodas with aspartame.


----------



## PurposeAndGoal (Nov 22, 2011)

philosophy said:


> It seems to interact differently based on the individual. I got crazy heart palpitations when i used to drink sodas with aspartame.


Yeap. And I'm okay with Aspertame, but Sucralose gives me migrane headaches.

Gonna test out liquid Stevia.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I have cut back on my sugar intake alot over the past few months, but I know I will never give it up completely. You cannot go without something you crave or your going to be miserable! Plus if you do the research you will notice that sugar is actually good for deppression, it helps release something...so that was enough for me  sugar it is! lol*


----------

